# free spibelt



## bev (Nov 25, 2010)

http://store.spibelt.com/product-p/7bl-a001-001-diabetic.htm


This is a special offer that Adrienne sent to the list - you can get 3 spibelts for the price of 2 and whatever price belt you buy you get the third one twenty dollars off - free shipping - and 15% off the total price - so i got three belts for forty four dollars which I think is roughly twenty 26 pound - so a good bargain - I got a waterproof and a double pouch aswell as an ordinary.

The codes are :ship09
buy2gofree
US15


Bev

p.s. Sugarbum - you dont need one in every single colour....


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 25, 2010)

Hahaaaaaaaa!!!!!You cheeky mare!

Its funny you put this, I got the spibelt email too...

Dear Louisa,

There's a first time for everything....

Starting 3pm Central Standard time until Friday night at midnight SPIbelt is offering a one time only "Buy 2 get 1 free event". 

Easy How-to: 
1. Select minimum 3 belts (adult belts and specialty only, a value of $19.95 each or more). 
2. In the coupon field below your shopping cart, enter "buy2gofree". 
3. $19.95 will be credited to your cart = FREE belt! 

Enjoy Enjoy Enjoy! 

Don't miss out on this amazing stocking stuffer!  



I think my collection doesnt need adding too, esecially as I just received a new medical bracelet today from icegems with a free PINK dogtag- how did they know I loved PINK????


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 26, 2010)

Shame this offer wasnt on a few weeks ago as ive only just received mine , Bargain for anyone thinking about buying a spibelt tho


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Nov 27, 2010)

whats a spibelt??


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2010)

stacey mardybum walsh said:


> whats a spibelt??



It's a 'small personal items' belt - straps round your waist snugly and has a stretchy pouch (or pouches) for carrying things like a pump, meter, keys, mobile etc. The great thing about them is that, unlike most 'bumbags' they don't move about so they are great for running or other activities!


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Nov 27, 2010)

thank u  great idea im newish to the pump so nice to pick up ideas off other people


----------

